# how do i remove the Z71 stickers off my truck?



## john.lee (May 13, 2009)

I want to take the Z71 stickers and put new ones on.  How do I get them off without damage 2 the paint?


----------



## rsswga (May 13, 2009)

heat them up with a heat gun


----------



## redneckcamo (May 13, 2009)

try a high watt hair dryer first .... then a heat gun ....but be careful with tha heat gun mann !!!


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (May 13, 2009)

Use a hair dryer and then clean area with lacquer thinner and a rag


----------



## secondseason (May 13, 2009)

If you use a heat gun don't stop in one area too long a sweeping motion from a safe distance is best.

A hair dryer will work but it takes some time.


----------



## fountain (May 13, 2009)

fingers!!!  this is the safest way.  the first thing i do to any vehicle i own is strip the stickers and moulding.  i always use my fingers and roll with my thumbs.  heat is good, but risky at times if not used properly.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (May 13, 2009)

*No.... Don't use "lacquer thinner"*



Mr. Jimmy said:


> Use a hair dryer and then clean area with lacquer thinner and a rag



UNDER _NO CIRCUMSTANCES_ USE "LACQUER THINNER" ON YOUR PAINT !!!!!

(unless, of course, you want to REPAINT that panel of your truck)  

If any residue, should remain from the decal, then use one of the 'orange-based' cleaners like "Goo-Gone". I've used it several times to remove the residue from stickers that my, then young, son would stick on my bumper, etc. without damage to either the paint or plastic finishes.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 13, 2009)

I've used Goo-Gone to get stickers off as well.

I've also used mineral spirits, lightly, then applied a fresh coat of wax.


----------



## browningboy (May 13, 2009)

wd-40 works pretty well to get the gooey residue off !


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (May 14, 2009)

you can also use butane...but I wouldnt smoke while your doing it!


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (May 14, 2009)

Lacquer thinner will not harm the paint.  I've used it many times and so do body shops.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (May 14, 2009)

I changed mine several times on my old '91  truck. Like others have said,  Use a  blow dryer to warm it up and it will peel off much  easier . Depending on how old the decal is.. it may not come off in on piece  but a little heat makes a huge difference.  If the truck is parked in the direct sunlight on a warm day  you may not need it.  

Goof off, Goo gone, WD 40 will all get the old glue residue off.   Before you put any new stickers on you need to clean the area with alcohol to remove any wax, grease, or oil residue from the glue remover you use.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 14, 2009)

Heat gun and razor sharp paint scraper...Took decals off an old
(86) T/A when I restored it for my Grandson...
Heat the decal slowly and go out about 6"-8" at a time...GENTLY
scrape or peel decal using the scraper....GO SLOW, so you don't dig into the paint..
Let the adhesive heat up so it will soften and scrape VERY gently...
If you take your time they will come off in 1 piece....


----------



## Slug-Gunner (May 14, 2009)

*Vinyl Decal Mfgs Advice*

Advice from a 'Vinyl Decal Mfg":

"Click Here" or use this link:

http://isymbolz.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-remove-vinyl-graphics-and.html

Hope this helps settle this topic.


----------



## Allen Waters (May 14, 2009)

find your local tool man ( a snap on or mac tools truck ) they can sell you the tool for the job cheap!!!  there is a big rubber eraser type thing made to fit the end of a drill. it will take them right off. you could do both it 2-3 mins no lie!!  and will not damage paint! the tool is only about 10-15 bucks. ask around at some paint shops and get one. they last a long time too. i have stripper all kinds of stickers off cars, boats, atv's, all kinds of things with mine.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (May 14, 2009)

Heat gun or high watt hair dryer! If that doesn't work sawzall area out with a new metal cutting blade and patch back with bondo!


----------



## iwatmi (Jul 1, 2009)

Deer hunting with dogs in Perry or Madison Fl will rub most of it off...........and some of the paint and maybe both mirrors if you're not careful. Sorry, I think I had 2 too many tonite.


----------



## Hogtown (Jul 7, 2009)

I have not tried it myself, but I've been told that boiling water works well.


----------

